# Pics of my BULLSNAKE



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

These are the first photos I've ever taken with a digital camera.

This is a pic of the 40-breeder terrarium where my bullsnake lives.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Here is a close-up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Here he is taking out a rat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Rats, mmmm..good!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

is he tame to hold? did you buy him, or catch him wild?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks like he is gunna be full for a while :laugh:


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

It looks like he is 6ft long, is he?

I would like to know it's temperment.

Nice snake!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a cool snake. Can you handle him?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> is he tame to hold? did you buy him, or catch him wild?


 Yes, he can be handled. I make a point of taking the snake out of his cage and handling him at least once a week.

When they're young, snakes of the genus Pituophis can be very defensive, coiling up like a rattle snake and letting out a hiss like a punctured aerosol-can when you stick your hand in the cage. They almost never actually bite, though.

They grow out of their defensive behavior as they get older and grow accustom to being handled. He is relatively docile now, although sometimes he doesn't want to come out of his cage and he coils around the cage furniture when I put my hand on him.

I bought him as a 12" captive bred snake at a local petstore. I got him cheap because the people who worked there weren't sure what he was and were very intimidated by the snake's behavior.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

IT seems you dont look like your avatar after all.









Nice snake man. Got more balls then me. Snakes give me the willies.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats is trhe same piece of slimawood i have in my tank, what have you filled the hole up with?
nice snake man!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

badass looking bullsnake
what are u feeding it and how much


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

is he worth a lot


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> badass looking bullsnake
> what are u feeding it and how much


 Rats by the looks of it!









Great looking snake, very jealous!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> thats is trhe same piece of slimawood i have in my tank, what have you filled the hole up with?
> nice snake man!


 Thanks everyone.

Yeah, the "driftwood" is plastic cage furniture from Petsmart. I stuffed a paper towel in the hole because the snake could fit in the hole when I first got him. The cork bark I got from Blackjungle.com at a reptile show.



> what are u feeding it and how much


This spring, he has been eating one rat every five to seven days, except when he's shedding his skin. Then he takes at least a week off.



> is he worth a lot ?


I'm not sure. I don't think there's a big market for these types of snakes. I bought him as a hatchling for $35 at a retail pet store. That same store sells albino corn snake hatchlings for $75.



> It looks like he is 6ft long, is he?


Right now, I think he's about 4.5 feet, but I hope he grows out to 6 feet within a year or two.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice shots Bullsnake


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

its a Georgeus beauty!. Breed that beauty...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wicked pictured, dude









you should make a video of him eating a rat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Great species, and a great individual animal you've got there.
Funny how its behavior scared the pet store people!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shots..nice snake B.S..you do have balls ..snakes start hissing i ain't stick my hand in there...lol


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great pet man!i can't kept them because most people on my house are scare of them


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

elduro said:


> Great pet man!i can't kept them because most people on my house are scare of them


 Thanks. I had to get my own place before I could have a snake for the same reason.

Technically, it's against condo association rules to have a snake, but what they don't know won't hurt them


----------

